# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Зачем ты сюда пришёл(ла).?

## zabavnoi13

Вы ищитете упокоения или свою слабость?Определитесь ?Или ты слабак который напишет нет или ты уже не будешь писать!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aare

Вы что-то хотели, молодой человек?

----------


## zabavnoi13

Понять их!Помочь?поговорить

----------


## Aare

Когда хочется сдохнуть, этот форум как ultima ratio.
Потереть, так сказать, за жизь о экзистенциальной тоске. Иногда это заставляет разум шевелиться.

----------


## tempo

Aare, мы тебя спасём, и будешь ты жить долго, как в кошмарном сне, и счастливо, аки в раю  до грехопадения )

----------


## zabavnoi13

вы очень больные?

----------


## zabavnoi13

телефон знаете
а может я новый он,ты ведь не знаешь

----------


## zabavnoi13

а ты тут многих на тот свет отправил?

----------


## Aare

Я смотрела фильм недавно, там женщину на костре сожгли, и инквизитор сказал, что нам ничего не остаётся, кроме как уверовать. Уверуем же во спасение и рай после долгой жизни в кошмарном сне, и да защитит Tempo наши грешные души, аминь!


Она кстати перед костром покаялась и уверовала.

----------


## Aare

> телефон знаете
> а может я новый он,ты ведь не знаешь


 А на что мне твой телефон?
Лучше телефон какой-нибудь пиццерии дай, где быстрая доставка и недорого

----------


## Человек из будущего

За сопереживанием к людям утративших смысл жизни. За чужой болью где-то я, я хочу понять себя и мир который вокруг, что вокруг меня происходит, о чем не говорят.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Чтобы найти людей, похожих на меня и подружиться с ними) святая наивность. Никому не интересны чужие проблемы, каждый зациклен на своём.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Почему вы так думаете? Я вот все ваши записи в дневнике прочитал, чтобы понять ваши проблемы. Как вам удаётся совмещать работу с вашим психическим самочувствием? Ваш парень вас как-то заряжает своим электрическим током? Аватарка у вас такая грустная  :Frown:

----------


## tempo

Елена, но это ведь невозможно - дружить на основе проблем, отрицательеого. Невозможно петь хором и долго "ах какой пи@дец".

Чужие проблемы могут быть по вкусу только профессиональным паразитам.

----------

